# Making Mayonnaise



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

I would like to make homemade mayonnaise but I'm reading conflicting information about the need for heating the egg mixture to avoid salmonella. Do you do this? How? Why did you choose this method with the many recommendations that it isn't necessary?


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not heat the eggs because I've never had a problem with eating cookie dough 

That being said, I use eggs from my own chickens on the day they are gathered and only the clean ones.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've never pasteurized eggs either...but if you really want to this site seems pretty simple in it's explanation.

http://www.halleethehomemaker.com/2010/01/how-to-pasteurize-an-egg/


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Lemon juice should kill the bacteria in the eggs all by it self, salt will help too


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

lemon juice , salt ,vinegars will help kill off bad bacteria's for more info look up old time curing and canning over a 100 years age they did all the curing and canning with out fridges and freezers 
they just used salts and acids to cure with


----------

